# Do farm tractors come with a title?



## bontai Joe

Hi everyone!
I was wondering if big tractors came with a title like cars and trucks? I know lawn equipment doesn't but I have seen big tractors with state license plates and was wondering if a title came with anything that might be operated on pavement, even if only to travel to the field? And if I buy one used, where would I get a title? Thanks in advance


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Hi everyone!
> I was wondering if big tractors came with a title like cars and trucks? I know lawn equipment doesn't but I have seen big tractors with state license plates and was wondering if a title came with anything that might be operated on pavement, even if only to travel to the field? And if I buy one used, where would I get a title? Thanks in advance *


No....they only come with "Bill of Sale"...at least here in Michigan. If they ask you if you'll be using it for Ag use, tell them yes as it will waive state sales tax.


----------



## slipshod

*New York*

They come with a bill of sale and no sales tax for ag. usage


----------



## Chris

Since I buy all of my stuff used from farming folk, they just tell me to "keep it under 55" and usually write me a note saying that "the fella hasn't stolen this tractor from my farm, I sold it to him" ---

edro:

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Since I buy all of my stuff used from farming folk, they just tell me to "keep it under 55" and usually write me a note saying that "the fella hasn't stolen this tractor from my farm, I sold it to him" ---
> 
> edro:
> 
> Andy *


ROFLMAO!!!!!!


It's good to be in the country


----------



## Chipmaker

No titles are given in Alabama either. All thats required is a bill of sale. Around here its not uncommon to see any type of ag or industiral equipment operated on the pavement or roadways. We see earth movers, big ag tractors etc running the roads all the time, all thats required is the orange triangle SMV sign. 

Alabama does not even require a title or liscense plate on a trailer or ATV. Neither is lights required on trailers as long as you can see the tow vehicle lights. As far as requirements go, we do not have state inspections or emission checks either. It simply states that if a part is on a motor vehicle it must work, and the way around that is remove any broken parts.......horn , busted fenders hoods, etc............

I know an fellow whose sole mode of transportation is an old Cub Cadet L & G tractor. He never had a drivers licsense as his state of mind is not sufficient to obtain one. He therefore uses his Cub to get around town with, and he has never been bothered by the law.


----------

